# Disable auto dimming mirror



## reddevil7nine (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't think i like this "feature" all that well, it's pretty annoying in my opinion but the car couldn't be had w/o it. i dislike the rain sensing wipers as well but i figure i'm stuck with those damn things, can't really disable them....

anyway, does anyone know how to turn off or disable the auto dim feature. would pulling a fuse or disconnecting a wire do the trick? do the trick as in not set off any alarms that a service tech could find? if so, any ideas which one(s)?

thanks!


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

For the auto-diming, you can put a tiny strip of black tape over the little dot sensor on top of the mirror.

Not sure how you can disable the rain sensing viper. But I live in Seattle (the rain city) and I love this feature!


----------



## milski (Aug 25, 2003)

Tape the sensor at the bottom of the rearview mirror? Or fill in the hole with something and paint it black.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Pull fuse # 24.


----------



## reddevil7nine (Sep 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Pull fuse # 24.


thanks hack, that's what i was looking for.

thanks for the other ideas as well guys, appreciate the help.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

hack has the right idea about the fuse and the black tape is idea might not work. isn't auto dimming sensor on both the rear and front (little dot in the mirror) of the rear view mirror? if this is the case, the tape solution won't work because the mirror dims based on headlights behind u. 

i avoided this issue (as an extra benefit) of getting my windows tinted.

regarding the rain sensor? where is it located? also, is it the same fuse as the mirror dimmer?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

jaisonline said:


> regarding the rain sensor? where is it located? also, is it the same fuse as the mirror dimmer?


Right behind the rear view mirror. If you look from outside, you'll see a dark square where the mirror is attached to the windshield.


----------



## reddevil7nine (Sep 14, 2002)

jaisonline said:


> hack has the right idea about the fuse and the black tape is idea might not work. isn't auto dimming sensor on both the rear and front (little dot in the mirror) of the rear view mirror? if this is the case, the tape solution won't work because the mirror dims based on headlights behind u.
> 
> i avoided this issue (as an extra benefit) of getting my windows tinted.
> 
> regarding the rain sensor? where is it located? also, is it the same fuse as the mirror dimmer?


the rain sensor is that big area on the front window where the rearview mirror is connected.

i am very particular about having wipers going, they annoy me so i'm pretty conservative with the intermittent option. and, that option is all but gone when you have autosensing wipers. the only thing you can do is adjust the sensitivity of the wipers...i'll just have to get used to it.


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

reddevil7nine said:


> the rain sensor is that big area on the front window where the rearview mirror is connected.
> 
> i am very particular about having wipers going, they annoy me so i'm pretty conservative with the intermittent option. and, that option is all but gone when you have autosensing wipers. the only thing you can do is adjust the sensitivity of the wipers...i'll just have to get used to it.


This dumb question may get me elected bozo of the week but here goes.

What are you going to do after you've disabled the auto dimming mirror? It doesn't have the flip feature so when you turn it down to avoid the bright lights you won't be able to see behind you. OK, bring on the flames.


----------



## reddevil7nine (Sep 14, 2002)

Paul A said:


> This dumb question may get me elected bozo of the week but here goes.
> 
> What are you going to do after you've disabled the auto dimming mirror? It doesn't have the flip feature so when you turn it down to avoid the bright lights you won't be able to see behind you. OK, bring on the flames.


heh, that's a valid point and something people should realize if they choose to disable it. i do not care to ever have my mirror dimmed. i like to see what's behind me and i can't see anything but headlights with the auto dim mirror. i'm not going to do it right away as i'm going to see if i can adjust to the "feature". if not...i'm yankin' the fuse!


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

reddevil7nine said:


> I don't think i like this "feature" all that well, it's pretty annoying in my opinion but the car couldn't be had w/o it. i dislike the rain sensing wipers as well but i figure i'm stuck with those damn things, can't really disable them....
> 
> anyway, does anyone know how to turn off or disable the auto dim feature. would pulling a fuse or disconnecting a wire do the trick? do the trick as in not set off any alarms that a service tech could find? if so, any ideas which one(s)?
> 
> thanks!


You could trade me for my NON dimming rear view mirror


----------



## jh (Jul 15, 2003)

After two weeks with the auto dimming mirror I find I like it if it's very dark, for example, on a dark interstate. The mirror dimming seems just right to prevent headline glare from behind. 
However, if you're in an urban area with lots of ambient light, there's little dimming and headlight glare is a problem.
The mirror has front and rear sensors and dims more when there's a bigger difference in light front to rear. What I'd like to do is figure out a way to block some of the light from the front sensor, so it would appear darker out causing the mirror to dim more. Obviously a piece of tape over it would work, but be unsightly.
AND i wish the side mirrors would dim (or be tinted)-- they're a real source of glare.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

Paul A said:


> This dumb question may get me elected bozo of the week but here goes. What are you going to do after you've disabled the auto dimming mirror? It doesn't have the flip feature so when you turn it down to avoid the bright lights you won't be able to see behind you. OK, bring on the flames.


bingo! thats one of the benefits of have window tint.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

reddevil7nine said:


> I don't think i like this "feature" all that well, it's pretty annoying in my opinion but the car couldn't be had w/o it. i dislike the rain sensing wipers as well but i figure i'm stuck with those damn things, can't really disable them.... anyway, does anyone know how to turn off or disable the auto dim feature. would pulling a fuse or disconnecting a wire do the trick? do the trick as in not set off any alarms that a service tech could find? if so, any ideas which one(s)?
> thanks!


so, in summary (i think)...

ok, so we established how to disable the rain sensor (by taping the square opening behind the rearview mirror (with black electrical tape for appearance purposes).

however, from what i read the dimming option/sensor is the black dot on the rearview mirror. if thats the only sensor, then u are going to have to either pull the fuse or get window tint.


----------

